# 1st ever bobcat



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Got my 1st ever bobcat on the 1st day of our season. I've called in 7 of them prior to this one, just never during season.
Came in to Tony Tebbe new quail sounds and his baby cottontail.
75yd shot, here ran at the shot and howled from some thick brush, looked for him for almost 2 hours Sunday then went back and found him Monday morning. 




The last pic in the dead falls is where I found him


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! congrats!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome! That first Bobcat is one you'll never forget. Good cat too!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice.


----------



## akiceman25 (Dec 28, 2015)

Awesome stuff!

Great job going back and finding it!!!


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job rotty what caliber Gun did you take him with


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Heck yeah! What part of Michigan, Rotty?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Good job , always love seeing those pretty little guys

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good cat--- good recovery--- and good mill log your lean'in against.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Kevin, that's a fat cat


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

You never forget the first. Congrats!!


----------



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

Gun used was .223. West Michigan. North of Muskegon county


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats nice healthy looking bobcat !!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome! Great looking kitty.


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Awesome recovery work. Congrats.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MidMoTrapper (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome job!


----------



## Sendero 25-06 (Feb 25, 2017)

Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

